# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  ANPEZA GROUP SAC - VENTA DE GRANOS ANDINOS : QUINUA (blanca, roja y negra) , CHIA , KIWICHA, CAÑIHUA

## ANPEZA GROUP SAC

ANPEZA GROUP SAC se dedica a la comercializacion al por mayor y menor de granos andinos como : quinua blanca, negra y roja, kiwicha, chia, cañihua, entre otros, con productos de buena calidad , con certificado y para exportación. 
Contactenos directamente al correo cperez.anpezagroup@gmail.com , que nosotros lo atenderemos para cualquier consulta. 
Atte.
Srta. Claudia PerezTemas similares: VENDO QUINUA NEGRA Y ROJA ORGANICA CERTIFICADA VENTA DE QUINUA BLANCA Venta de quinua roja Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importar granos de kiwicha y de quinua desde Japón

----------


## amazoniafood

Buenas tardes nuestra empresa está en la búsqueda de proveedores de los siguientes granos andinos, para la fabricación de nuestra granola, queremos hacer pedidos mensuales y que se irán incrementándose mes a mes.
Los productos son los siguientes:
Trigo Atómico: 168.70 kilos
Avena en Hojuelas: 378.46 kilos
Quinua pop: 88.31 kilos
Canihua pop: 44.15 kilos
Kiwicha pop: 44.15 kilos
Ajonjoli: 33.12 kilos
Linasa: 11.04 kilos
Maca en hojuelas: 31 kilos
Aguaymanto deshidratado: 17.50 kilos
Mango deshidratado: 16.50 kilos
Papaya deshidratada 10.50 kilos
Yacon en hojuelas: 38.00 kilos
Mamey deshidratado: 10.50 kilos
Macambo tostado: 14.00 kilos
Nibs de Cacao endulzado con jarabe de Yacon: 35.00 kilos
Sacha Inchi con Chocolate: 7.00 kilos
Enviar correo electrónico a: sales@amazoniafood.com
 A la espera de sus comentarios.

----------


## Raffolf

estimada necesito mas datos 948713449

----------

